# opinions on stronglifts 5x5?



## JSC09 (Apr 27, 2010)

have any of you tried stronglifts,n if so what did you,s think of your results on your strength and size?just wondering cos i tried it myself last month n did,nt realy rate it. :confused1:


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

JSC09 said:


> have any of you tried stronglifts,n if so what did you,s think of your results on your strength and size?just wondering cos i tried it myself last month n did,nt realy rate it. :confused1:


Im doing something very similar, rippetoes starting strength.

All I can say on the matter is that il probably never do anything but a strength routine ever again.

Why didnt you think much of it?


----------



## Aron (Mar 29, 2010)

you trying to gain strength or muscle the most andy?


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Aron said:


> you trying to gain strength or muscle the most andy?


Tbh im gaining both quite nicely, but im going for just strength and nothing else.


----------



## walks (Apr 13, 2007)

The more i read about rippetoes the more i think its the way forward for beginers.

I mean surely 6 months on starting strenth getting pretty strong is going to benifit more when you come to doing a body building routien.

Youll be lifting more weight for reps than you would if you just started out doing higher rep stuff. Plus your going to have your form nailed.

Ive never seen anyone that was really strong that didnt have a fair amount of muscle on them


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Jesus Aron please mate ffs, im all one for having a crack but thats just to fckin vile mate.

I cant even find that funny ive turned that green with feeling sick. :no: :no:


----------



## 8103 (May 5, 2008)

stronglifts is poor in my opinion, stall far too quick on it

much better alternatives - ie, rippetoes / madcow 5x5


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

crouchmagic said:


> stronglifts is poor in my opinion, stall far too quick on it
> 
> much better alternatives - ie, rippetoes / madcow 5x5


Stronglifts looks like to much volume with to much load to fast to soon to me, I can see why you would stall in such amount of time.

I wouldnt do it personally.


----------



## UKWolverine (Apr 25, 2009)

For the natty I think a strength training programme is a must for a beginner to intermediate trainer. Training wise, gains are all about progressive improvements in intensity over time when not assisted.

I actually rate stronglifts as it's a good combo of compounds and metabolic conditioning with the assistance excercises.

You also get a good amount of volume to practice form. I think people stall quickly because they are starting too high.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

UKWolverine said:


> For the natty I think a strength training programme is a must for a beginner to intermediate trainer. Training wise, gains are all about progressive improvements in intensity over time when not assisted.
> 
> I actually rate stronglifts as it's a good combo of compounds and metabolic conditioning with the assistance excercises.
> 
> You also get a good amount of volume to practice form. * I think people stall quickly because they are starting too high*.


You gotta point there, you see with rippetoe I dont exactly the opposite, instead of starting near my max lifts I actually started with a ridiculous light weight I could lift with one hand lol, this might seem lazy to some people but ive been doing it since Feb and I havent stalled yet and am still geting stronger.

Everyone wants everything yesterday thats probably why it doesn work with some people, 5lbs a week for 12 months, thats over a 100kg increase, thats if you dont stall and take time off just as an example, even half of that weight increase per year would be a massive improvement :whistling: .

I guess some people didnt stop and think of it that way when they started with a load they could barely lift.


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

UKWolverine said:


> For the natty I think a strength training programme is a must for a beginner to intermediate trainer. Training wise, gains are all about progressive improvements in intensity over time when not assisted.
> 
> I actually rate stronglifts as it's a good combo of compounds and metabolic conditioning with the assistance excercises.
> 
> You also get a good amount of volume to practice form. I think people stall quickly because they are starting too high.


Spot on bro.


----------

